# Up Or Down! That's The Question!



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

UP OR DOWN! THAT'S THE QUESTION!

FACT:

The lost 6/32 steel plate screw was the reason why it slipped down where in came into contact with the blades on the cord cap. 

This argument is so old it can vote! :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Is that your picture, Joe? I have that picture in a book of mine, and you're not in the credits of that book. Somebody might have ripped off your photo. That book has at least one other pic that I know for a fact is yours. Perhaps you let whoever wants to use them, use them?


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Do not want to go into the Up-down debate But:

Have you seen or heard of an iatrical cover/receptacle where there would not be a problem like the on you posted? I know Hubbell makes a 4"sq. one. Have you heard throught the grapevine of any manufacturer that is working on this problem?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

esdghfrzsdv


----------



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Is that your picture, Joe? I have that picture in a book of mine, and you're not in the credits of that book. Somebody might have ripped off your photo. That book has at least one other pic that I know for a fact is yours. Perhaps you let whoever wants to use them, use them?


Marc:

Yes, it is my picture and I have the product somewhere, and those with the guy on the ladder in pool, and floating soap bottle are mine too.

This one was posted on ECN, and as the others were used in my copyrighted articles throughout the years in EC&M and Electrical Wholesaling. 

It is not uncommon for people to use my images in their presentations and other areas and take credit for them. :furious: 

I have been a student at seminars and meetings and sat listening to someone give an explanation of what the images show without any clue whatsoever.  

I have been presenting seminars for EC&M for years, and like I will again in Long Beach, CA this February 2007 will do it again using most of my articles developed in the magazine.

Can you tell me the name of publication, as to where this image and others are found?

I have no way of controlling the use. I only ask for the following: 

Photo Courtesy: Joe Tedesco, NEC Consultant, www.joetedesco.org


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

JoeTedesco said:


> Can you tell me the name of publication, as to where this image and others are found?


Electrical Inspection of Existing Dwellings, 
by Douglas Hansen, Redwood Kardon, & Mike Casey
Illustrations by Paddy Morrissey
copyright 2001
ISBN # 0X2HBE0101
Published by 'Code Check', 2175 Bowdoin St, Palo Alto, CA 94306
(650)493-5470

That burned plate picture is Figure 6.17 in that book, in chapter 6, page 8. This wasn't a cheap book. Around 75 bucks, as memory serves. They might owe you a sheckel or two.

EDIT... crap! I do see that you're listed in the 'Acknowledgements' section, so maybe this one is okay with you.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Joe it is a shame that people rip your work off and do not bother to take the time to get permission. I think the simple fix is to disallow the use of metal faceplates, not the plug orientation. Very seldom will you see the problem shown in the photo when a plastic plate is used. As far as breakage goes, they make unbreakable ones.


----------



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Electrical Inspection of Existing Dwellings,
> by Douglas Hansen, Redwood Kardon, & Mike Casey
> Illustrations by Paddy Morrissey
> copyright 2001
> ...


Marc:

I hired the first two gentlemen as Instructors while employed by NTT, Inc., and they have many of my images, and I have all of theirs too, so that's OK.

I had to buy the book too!


----------



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

*I agree!*



macmikeman said:


> Joe it is a shame that people rip your work off and do not bother to take the time to get permission. I think the simple fix is to disallow the use of metal faceplates, not the plug orientation. Very seldom will you see the problem shown in the photo when a plastic plate is used. As far as breakage goes, they make unbreakable ones.


I agree! I always say the same when this issue comes up and the subject has been argued since the 1974 Preprint and still cannot be considered by the panel, they always say it is a design issue.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

JoeTedesco said:


> I agree! I always say the same when this issue comes up and the subject has been argued since the 1974 Preprint and still cannot be considered by the panel, they always say it is a design issue.


That's odd... I mean they did address the same basic issue in recent years with recpect to recs mounted in RS covers. Now, they've totally designed the RS cover for duplex receptacles, giving three points of attachment between the rec and the cover. Wonder why they won't address it in some respect, related to flush metal covers? The same basic issue exists.


----------



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> That's odd... I mean they did address the same basic issue in recent years with recpect to recs mounted in RS covers. Now, they've totally designed the RS cover for duplex receptacles, giving three points of attachment between the rec and the cover. Wonder why they won't address it in some respect, related to flush metal covers? The same basic issue exists.



Started with raised covers on surface mounted boxes, and was later changed for any cover, the original reason was because of the single 6/32 center screw, when it fell out the receptacle would be pushed and recessed into the box, and the user would still try to plug in their cords. 

No mention was given about orientation in the proposal, the Proposer Phil Simmons is an author of a book on grounding, and we worked together at the IAEI office in Richardson, TX in the 90's


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Mind if I steal your pic MD to send to a buddy?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dgrsvawsdf


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

JoeTedesco said:


> Yes, it is my picture and I have the product somewhere, and those with the guy on the ladder in pool, and floating soap bottle are mine too.


You were there and took a picture of the guy in the pool?

Did you bop him on the head and take away his ladder?


----------



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

*No*



BuildingHomes said:


> You were there and took a picture of the guy in the pool?
> 
> Did you bop him on the head and take away his ladder?


No, the picture was sent to me by a reader, and I wrote an article in www.ecmweb.com

I was unable to locate it though, the picture said something about Cancun and swimning pool

*Here are a few more gems:* :w00t: 

Illustrated Castrophies, by Joe Tedesco


----------



## ofourcobra (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey joe nice to see some one else from MA ,just wondering if you know leo martin


----------



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

ofourcobra said:


> Hey joe nice to see some one else from MA ,just wondering if you know leo martin



Yes, for over 30 years now!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> dgrsvawsdf


what the  does that mean?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> what the  does that mean?


Get out your Secret Society of Electricians decoder ring, and you'll know. Stop being so lazy. 

No, seriously, I deleted my response. It was 'non value added', shall we say. The forum program won't let you have a message with no words, so I just banged some characters on the keyboard so that I could submit the edited message.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Get out your Secret Society of Electricians decoder ring, and you'll know. Stop being so lazy.
> 
> No, seriously, I deleted my response. It was 'non value added', shall we say. The forum program won't let you have a message with no words, so I just banged some characters on the keyboard so that I could submit the edited message.


"non value added" I can't believe this, what's going on with this place?

If I just wanted to make statements without any feed-back or the 'human element' of it all then I'd be making posts on Wikipedia.


----------

